# Is a more professional looking tipping sign worth it?



## Chris'slifts (Aug 26, 2015)

Spotted these signs on kickstarter...

What are people's thoughts on whether something that looks more professional/mass produced like these ones would have on pax psychology that tips are becoming more of an expectation when they catch an uber? Rather than just a lone driver with a laminated cardboard sign shaking them down for tips.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

a little too wordy, I use 2 laminated signs and it looks professional enough for Uberx. I also have a tip jar and a square reader setup w/ stickers denoting what kind of credit cards it accepts.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Begging works. Try locking the doors and not letting them out until they tip. Negotiating the tip before you begin the ride is another strategy.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

TLDR...

what are they charging for these?


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

You ought to tip your passengers for not punching you in the throat after they read that .

Why don't you just scrap your last shred of pride and sit at an intersection with a "Will work for Food" sign?


----------



## Chris'slifts (Aug 26, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> TLDR...
> 
> what are they charging for these?


Converted to around $14ish, with different reward levels on their kickstarter


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Just go to whatever area of SF roughly corresponds to Long Beach, play Metallica, and watch the tips roll in

Screw signs


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> Begging works. Try locking the doors and not letting them out until they tip. Negotiating the tip before you begin the ride is another strategy.


Sawed-off shotguns, brass knuckles, and wearing pantyhose on your head seems to trump signs if you go that route

And, hey... pantyhose!!!


----------



## james2ko (Apr 14, 2016)

Tried tipping sign (tips never required but always appreciated) for a week and all it got me was passively pissed off paxs which led to a lower rating.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll let you know pax response







....yes travis it's cashless


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Your driving the wrong brand, tip option on app is no problem with Lyft.....


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Why should you have to "perform particularly well" to get a "small tip"? You just drove these thankless A holes around in YOUR OWN CAR for less than $1 a mile, a fraction of what they pay for a cab, and got them home safely and comfortably. YOU should be getting a SUBSTANTIAL TIP no matter what unless you crashed into a tree.

How bout this one? https://www.etsy.com/listing/286928521/uber-tips-not-included-thank-you-sign?ref=shop_home_feat_3


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

Boober said:


> Why should you have to "perform particularly well" to get a "small tip"? You just drove these thankless A holes around in YOUR OWN CAR for less than $1 a mile, a fraction of what they pay for a cab, and got them home safely and comfortably. YOU should be getting a SUBSTANTIAL TIP no matter what unless you crashed into a tree.
> 
> How bout this one? https://www.etsy.com/listing/286928521/uber-tips-not-included-thank-you-sign?ref=shop_home_feat_3


Feel free to quit being a driver if you hate it so much.

Or just drive for Lyft.

Either way, you shouldn't be in this business.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jason Arroyo said:


> Feel free to quit being a driver if you hate it so much.
> 
> Or just drive for Lyft.
> 
> Either way, you shouldn't be in this business.


Tl;dr


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Jason Arroyo said:


> Feel free to quit being a driver if you hate it so much.
> 
> Or just drive for Lyft.
> 
> Either way, you shouldn't be in this business.


I totally agree with you but you still didn't answer the question.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Tl;dr


What does that mean please?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Boober said:


> What does that mean please?


Too long didn't read


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A sign thanking the passengers to help you get to Calcutta to be a missionary could be a good idea to get people to loosen up with a nice tip.

Remember these are Uber customers, not your own, it isn't like you are building a relationship of trust with them.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I would never say a small tip is appreciated. A BIG tip is appreciated!


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

What about your sign say this.


You tipped your taxi driver before , tip your uber what's the difference. You actually saved money driving with me 

Smh that's how I feel inside


----------

